# Is it possible?



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Is it possible for a Pakistani high flyer to tumble if it had been flown with tumblers for a while?

I got 3 "PHF's" for a guy who also has Iraqi tumblers. He said these were pure but I'm thinking not now.
They look like ones we already have, but they are already so close it is hard to say. They tumble once and fly fine other than that. I have only had them a week and half and they have been flying with my kit for a few days now. 
Needles to say this guy kept them in the same loft..

I once had 2 Iraqi tumblers and they would not fly with the PHF...
Are they playing copy cat and will grow out of it? I hope so, though I do doubt it.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Never mind, they are mixed. Now I have some birds to find homes for.


----------

